# Freezing when viewing remote recordings



## rickfriele (Nov 1, 2010)

We recently moved and had our equipment setup at our new house. We have an HD DVR, Genie DVR, and Genie client. Whenever we watch a program recorded from one of the other DVR's the shows constantly freeze for about 5 seconds and then resume. This behavior repeats throughout the entire show every minute or so. We've had DIRECTV out once since the install and they replaced the dish and connectors at the wall. The issue persists and the only error we ever see is "no audio/video packets received from server". When running the system test on the HD DVR I get an error with diagnostic code 72-79-948 which is related to network playback. We have another service call setup for Friday, but not too confident they're going to resolve the issue.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a known MRV (multi-room viewing) issue. They are working on software fixes for it. In the meantime, pressing the six second rewind as soon as the issue starts, will usually fix the problem.


----------



## rickfriele (Nov 1, 2010)

Supramom2000 said:


> This is a known MRV (multi-room viewing) issue. They are working on software fixes for it. In the meantime, pressing the six second rewind as soon as the issue starts, will usually fix the problem.


We never had this issue at our old house with the same exact equipment


----------



## rickfriele (Nov 1, 2010)

The only thing we have different in this setup from our last setup is that the HR34 is hard wired to an AirPort Extreme wireless router which bridges wirelessly to my main AirPort Extreme wireless router upstairs. My other DVR isn't connected via ethernet, but I'm assuming it's getting an IP (assuming over coax to the HR34). Both show internet connected when pressing the dash button. Could the wireless connection be the cause of the freezing during playback or does the actual streaming from the HR34 to the HR24 go over the coax?


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

The only thing we have different in this setup from our last setup is that the HR34 is hard wired to an AirPort Extreme wireless router which bridges wirelessly to my main AirPort Extreme wireless router upstairs. My other DVR isn't connected via ethernet, but I'm assuming it's getting an IP (assuming over coax to the HR34). Both show internet connected when pressing the dash button. Could the wireless connection be the cause of the freezing during playback or does the actual streaming from the HR34 to the HR24 go over the coax?
the streaming is through the coax. It works even with no internet.

#)


----------



## rickfriele (Nov 1, 2010)

DB Stalker said:


> the streaming is through the coax. It works even with no internet.
> 
> #)


That's what I thought. So the connectivity of my HR34 to my wireless network should have no effect on the multi-room viewing right?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208077-hr3444-genie-ce1006-0x0789-issues-only/page-2#entry3188505

If you read this post and many others in the thread - you will see all the issues with MRV with Genies.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rickfriele said:


> That's what I thought. So the connectivity of my HR34 to my wireless network should have no effect on the multi-room viewing right?


Not necessarily. When the Genie is connected to the your LAN, the WHDVR traffic is handled by your router, with the exception of the DirecTV clients (minis)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Not necessarily. When the Genie is connected to the your LAN, the WHDVR traffic is handled by your router, with the exception of the DirecTV clients (minis)


Only if his other units are NOT connected via deca.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Only if his other units are NOT connected via deca.


Not sure I understand your comment. If the receivers are connected to the LAN, whether DECA or ethernet, the router which which assigns IP addresses does the "directing" of the "traffic" no?


----------



## rickfriele (Nov 1, 2010)

This issue has been resolved. Didn't realize there was a DECA attached to the Genie client which was providing the networking.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Not sure I understand your comment. If the receivers are connected to the LAN, whether DECA or ethernet, the router which which assigns IP addresses does the "directing" of the "traffic" no?
no. Router does not direct traffic for Whole Home Service if all the receivers are using deca. That's part if the beauty if deca. It never touches your home network. It doesn't work the same but the end affect is like a smart switch being buil into the decas. If that makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> no. Router does not direct traffic for Whole Home Service if all the receivers are using deca. That's part if the beauty if deca. It never touches your home network. It doesn't work the same but the end affect is like a smart switch being buil into the decas. If that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Not sure I buy this. I connected two receivers with DECA and a DECA BB to router. they worked. as soon as I turn off router they stopped working UNTIL I reset the receiver to get IPIPA addresses without route. hmmmm


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well since you never have to use a router and can work it all via deca only, I am sure. I think the problem is when a router goes offline, the ips get screwed up, and when that happens then the decas get confused on where to send the traffic since the ips are no longer the same as they where a moment ago without a reset. I assure you its not going to your router and then back, itd be traveling back and forth down the exact same path for no reason. This was one of the big reason to go deca in the first place.


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

I am having a similar issue that started after I added a AM21 external OTA tuner to my system. To the OP or anyone else, how was the issue mention in this thread resolved?


----------



## rickfriele (Nov 1, 2010)

Removing the CAT5 from the HR24 as they were all getting internet connectivity from a Genie client which was connected to a DECA and plugged into my router.



Tomar said:


> I am having a similar issue that started after I added a AM21 external OTA tuner to my system. To the OP or anyone else, how was the issue mention in this thread resolved?


----------



## Tomar (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks rickfriele. Turns out I also had a network issue. The DVR I attached the AM21 to had connectivity issues. I had to reboot it and now all the DVRs are playing nicely with each other.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

To my understanding the WHDVR traffic is kept off your home network when via the DECA cloud. The only thing the router handles in relation to the WHDVR system is IP addressing. 
In beta for both WHDVR and Genie service we tried to use the customers home router and network but found too often that the router couldn't keep up, so D* used the coax internet tech to create a internal network that only they use to ensure a quality system install that D* could control from start to end. 
Honestly i'm surprised the WHDVR even worked with a Ethernet plugged into the HR24 that normal disables feature on the unit for just the reason you mentioned intermittent freezing of play back as the HR24 is trying to send the WHDVR information over the home network and not the DECA cloud


----------

